# Apologies to some, and np203 shifter prob



## 3/4tonTodd (Sep 5, 2000)

The apologies go to Mike in Texas who offered me some brake drums a while back. Sorry I didn't get back to you on that. Had some "issues" here (my computer, like my Chevy, can give me BIG headaches!)


About the 203 shifter - I can't get the silly thing to work. The case works fine. With the shifter removed, I can shift to whichever setting I want. With the shifter in, all I can get to move is the high and low range. I can't get it to lock into 4wd, though.

I'm fairly certain that I have the shifter assembled improperly. (I took it apart to clean the mud and gunk out of it.) I cannot find a drawing of how it should be reassembled (and I've experimented with the thing for hours). So, I'm after a drawing of the lever assembly. I've checked Chilton, the Chevy shop manual, and a tranny shop in the next town, and the auto parts store where I work. Nothing. All kinds of diagrams of the case assembly, but nothing on the lever itself.

Someone once said a picture is worth a thousand words. In my case, it's worth about six hours of work!!

Thanks!


----------



## Smither (Nov 10, 2000)

Let me know if you find out anything ([email protected]). I have an NP203 shifter that is EXTREMELY hard to shift. Fluid level is good. Thought about looking at the shifter till I read your thread. Good luck!!!!


----------



## 3/4tonTodd (Sep 5, 2000)

*Smither*

In my case, getting the lever on and off the truck was easy. Under the carpet in the cab is a section of floor that unscrews and comes right out. The shifter is right there. You have to get under the truck to get the rods loose, though.

When I take things apart I'm usually pretty careful about laying things out in order so they go right back together. I guess I turned something around, but I'm not sure how. There aren't many different ways to put this thing together, but I can't seem to stumble on the right solution.

Since I work in an auto parts store I didn't think it would be difficult to find a diagram but I can't find ANYTHING that details the assembly. I'm hoping Chuck or one of the other senior members have something in their vast files of Chevy info.

I'll let you know what I find out

Todd


----------



## Power mad (Oct 21, 2000)

My Haynes manual has a good diagram and detailed instructions on how to adjust the NP 203 and NP 208 shift linkage. If I had a scanner I would send the page. Hope that's some help.


----------



## 3/4tonTodd (Sep 5, 2000)

Power mad

I have a diagram of the linkage adjustment as well. My diagram on that is pretty much identical to the one in the shop manual at the dealer, as well as the one in a New Process book a local machine shop had. HOWEVER, if your diagram shows the internal parts of the actual shift lever, let me know!!

Thanks!

Todd


----------



## Power mad (Oct 21, 2000)

All I have is a picture of the shift lever, shifter assy, the rods, levers and arms. But no exploded view of the shifter assy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I have no idea where I got this from 

Too large to post here on Lawnsite. Well, I'll try it anyway, but don't blame me for how long it takes for this page to load here!










~Chuck


----------



## 3/4tonTodd (Sep 5, 2000)

Thanks for the diagram, Chuck. Sad to say, it's about identical to all the others I've seen. In that diagram where it says SHIFTER ASM - well, right inside there is what I need to see! I have something inside there backwards and I can't figure out what. I've turned everything in there almost every way possible - I say almost because there is obviously one combination that I missed but I can't figure out which.

Anyway, thanks.

Todd

oh - hey - almost forgot - did you get my email earlier today?


----------



## 570thrasher (Jan 28, 2011)

*np203 shifter box*

I am having the same problem. I took the shifter box apart, because I knew that is where the problem was since it worked fine w/o it connected. I cleaned it all out, but can't seem to get it back together right to work. I did not think it would be such a problem. I can't find a diagram or explanation on how to put the internal parts back together in the shifter box. The transfer case is out because I had to change the transmission. If anyone knows where to find a diagram, or has one, please send one my way. Links would be appreciated


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

try diggin around on www.ck5.com or if you dont ask before searching you will get flamed on www.pirate4x4.com watch them.

there is companys that make a twin stick shifter for the 203 to get rid of the problematic factory unit.

bottom pic on page twin stick 203 setup. good comp also http://www.offroaddesign.com/catalog/transfercaseshifters.htm


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW! 11 year old thread gets resurrected! This has to be a record. I admire your enthusiasm and the ability to use the Search Button Thumbs Up


----------



## bill7101 (Nov 20, 2010)

history repeats itself,


----------

